# Boycott The Old Schoolhouse



## zipperump-a-zoomum (Jan 9, 2002)

Boycott The Old Schoolhouse

The Old Schoolhouse website promotes the Pearls' material:

http://www.thehomeschoolmagazine.co...ews.php?rid=255

The Pearls promote the physical and emotional abuse of children: http://www.gospeltruth.net/children/pearl_tuac.htm

Here's the email for The Old Schoolhouse, should you want to complain about their support of the Pearls.

[email protected]

Kaly


----------



## zipperump-a-zoomum (Jan 9, 2002)

Bump to keep it out there








kaly


----------



## KoalaMama (Jan 24, 2004)

Hey Mama... Your link didn't work for me. But I think this is the review? http://www.thehomeschoolmagazine.com...ws.php?rid=255

Ugh.


----------



## julesmom (Apr 18, 2005)

Thanks for the info...


----------



## zipperump-a-zoomum (Jan 9, 2002)

Bump


----------



## zipperump-a-zoomum (Jan 9, 2002)

Please check out the boycott thread in homeschooling....

A mama bought the magazine because of the ad on MDC...and was really upset by the content.









Kaly


----------



## sadie_sabot (Dec 17, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zipperump-a-zoomum*
Please check out the boycott thread in homeschooling....

A mama bought the magazine because of the ad on MDC...and was really upset by the content.









Kaly









that's terrible!


----------



## mamajama (Oct 12, 2002)

I have a good suggestion as to where the Pearls can put their "switches".


----------



## zipperump-a-zoomum (Jan 9, 2002)

Just keeping it up top


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Thank you for posting this!


----------



## zipperump-a-zoomum (Jan 9, 2002)

You're so welcome








Kaly


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

I heard that TOSH removed the Pearls as a free giveaway book- anyone know if this is true?


----------



## fluffernutter (Dec 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie*
I heard that TOSH removed the Pearls as a free giveaway book- anyone know if this is true?

I don't know about that, but their daughter is a writer for the magazine.


----------



## zipperump-a-zoomum (Jan 9, 2002)

CLicked on the banner ad. Looks like they've removed it from the 19 free gifts.
So we might be doing some good?









Kaly


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Awesome, and thanks for clicking. I did it once and didn't have the stomach to do it again.


----------



## Quindin (Aug 22, 2003)

OMG!! I clicked on the Pearls read some of the "tips" and had to stop - it made me absolutely sick!!

Can you imagine "inflicting pain" on a little baby who tries to touch your glass so he learns he is not supposed to?

Or giving a very interesting toy to a 10 - 12 month to get him so absorbed in it that he won't listen when you call so you can spank him and teach him to obey you?????

I am literally nauseous right now!!!!!!

And to imagine a fellow MDCer bought this awful book after finding a add for it on Mothering







Hopefully it was a just one-time slip...


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

They are truly evil, Polihaupt. Can you imagine Jesus Christ doing that to a baby?


----------



## Quindin (Aug 22, 2003)

EXACTLY!

It is just unbelievable that these people use religion to justify their cruelty!


----------



## Sherra (Jun 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie*
They are truly evil, Polihaupt. Can you imagine Jesus Christ doing that to a baby?

No, this is sickening. I don't get outraged at much but this is just cruel not to mention against his teachings. Nothing JC said could ever even be taken out of context referring to this method.

What I do not understand is these types of people can't see that God gave us a maternal instinct and set in motion what we call "nature". While all babies are different of course, he programmed babies to do certain things..be curious, cry when needing something since they can't talk, etc. I put myself in the baby's shoes and typically understand why my baby's crying. This is just logical to me. God never intended for babies to be hit or whipped into submission and be broken. He wanted to foster love with a relationship. He intended for breastfeeding to occur and he gave babies teeth to come in at the time they come in at for a reason. Since a lot of people have problems with biting, that is another step in nature that we need to deal with. God gave us a brain to discern intent and he also gave us a brain to develop society...ie. studying subjects and observing childhood development to further our understanding of his creation.

Honestly, reading some of this stuff really made me feel like it's a cult following, not a religion as they claim..and I know it is not OF God.

I don't think it is written ANYWHERE godly that a baby's hair needs to be pulled. God gives us things like this so we become stronger and bond with people, not control every situation. I grew up a conservative baptist and never heard of this crap and I've been to a LOT of churches..so this is not a conservative value.

I gave my daughter extra kisses and hugs when I read this stuff.

Sherra


----------



## Quindin (Aug 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sherra*
No, this is sickening. I don't get outraged at much but this is just cruel not to mention against his teachings. Nothing JC said could ever even be taken out of context referring to this method.

What I do not understand is these types of people can't see that God gave us a maternal instinct and set in motion what we call "nature". While all babies are different of course, he programmed babies to do certain things..be curious, cry when needing something since they can't talk, etc. I put myself in the baby's shoes and typically understand why my baby's crying. This is just logical to me. God never intended for babies to be hit or whipped into submission and be broken. He wanted to foster love with a relationship. He intended for breastfeeding to occur and he gave babies teeth to come in at the time they come in at for a reason. Since a lot of people have problems with biting, that is another step in nature that we need to deal with. God gave us a brain to discern intent and he also gave us a brain to develop society...ie. studying subjects and observing childhood development to further our understanding of his creation.

Honestly, reading some of this stuff really made me feel like it's a cult following, not a religion as they claim..and I know it is not OF God.

I don't think it is written ANYWHERE godly that a baby's hair needs to be pulled. God gives us things like this so we become stronger and bond with people, not control every situation. I grew up a conservative baptist and never heard of this crap and I've been to a LOT of churches..so this is not a conservative value.

I gave my daughter extra kisses and hugs when I read this stuff.

Sherra









:


----------



## Quillian (Mar 1, 2003)

Why would mothering.com allow an advertiser who promotes the Pearls on their site







: ?


----------



## mermommy (Aug 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quillian*
Why would mothering.com allow an advertiser who promotes the Pearls on their site







: ?


can't say more


----------



## zipperump-a-zoomum (Jan 9, 2002)

The fact that they use religion to justify their hatred actually makes them more evil, imo.

Yuck.

Kaly


----------



## unfrozncavegrl (Jan 6, 2005)

just keeping the thread alive.

thanks for the links zipper....i did send an email and with hiw I am feeling now it won't be the last one I send.


----------



## Quillian (Mar 1, 2003)

Mermommy thank you! How discouraging....I have so much I'd like to say but I feel censored and would hate to have this thread closed.







:


----------



## zipperump-a-zoomum (Jan 9, 2002)

Bump


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quillian*
Why would mothering.com allow an advertiser who promotes the Pearls on their site







: ?


it was an accident and it won't happen again.









I intend to boycott Old SchoolHouse just as soon as my dd is old enough for me to need their information.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

According to them, he's been sinful since conception.








I almost feel bad for people who have such an unloving view of life and of God.


----------



## Jaz_Trio (Oct 16, 2004)

OMG...they sent me business card to include in my orders







OMG I gotta remove those OMG


----------



## mamajama (Oct 12, 2002)

bump.


----------



## Ali Edgley (Feb 20, 2006)

Getting this thread going again...
Home educators in the UK are working to stop TOSH tour of UK because of their support of the Pearls. We seem to be doing quite well!
Ali


----------



## WhitneyVL (Feb 28, 2004)

I don't usually post over here, so please pardon the intrusion. I just wanted to put in my own recent experience with TOSH. I got an email yesterday from Crystal Paine (their marketing manager) asking if I wanted to advertise my store in their magazine or on their site and blogger. I emailed her back right away and said that I wasn't interested in advertising anywhere that promotes the Pearls. I explained that I was an advocate for gentle parenting and not baby beaters and child trainers ::::shudder::::: I hate that word in that context, train. Ick.) I told her that I also thought it was criminal and negligent to support those kind of people. And just in case, I also quoted the standard "Training Not To Touch" article. The only response I got back from Ms. Paine was that they "do not espouse nor endorse physical abuse of children.". Yeah right. They just do not get it.


----------



## IdentityCrisisMama (May 12, 2003)

Still a free gift...or is again. #11:

http://www.thehomeschoolmagazine.com..._subscribe.php

"# No Greater Joy - Debi Pearl's best homeschooling ideas from
20-plus years of homeschooling."


----------



## atypicalandrea (Feb 17, 2004)

There's an official boycott going on that you can read about here:
http://intothesunrise.blogspot.com/


----------



## CarlottaS (Apr 11, 2006)

Yup, clearly good ideas spread!

Andrea has it! There is a boycott by bloggers of The Old Schoolhouse-related Homeschoolbloggers. See Andrea's link above.

Also, if anyone has a blog where they have made clear their opposition to the Pearls or child abuse of this sort, and you would like to add your name to the list of blogs who oppose this treatment of children, do let me know at:
www.daretoknowblog.blogspot.com.


----------



## DebraBaker (Jan 9, 2002)

Note: "Doc" (who is leading the boycott of the schoolhouse and the Pearls) has had the good old red herring treatment, she's being accused of being a (gasp) lesbian!!!

Don't these people know how old and used that technique that is!!!

Burns me up, how on earth do people justify defending the Pearls techniques.

DB


----------



## saintmom (Aug 19, 2003)

I've decided to mail back my stack of old issues and cancel my subscription.I'm also marking the pages with the Pearls ads and including the articles from our local paper about the little boy who was murdered by a mother who practiced these "methods"Maybe a package glut in their mailroom would make these folks start thinking.Just my 2 cents.







:


----------



## Monkeyfeet (Feb 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WhitneyVL*
I don't usually post over here, so please pardon the intrusion. I just wanted to put in my own recent experience with TOSH. I got an email yesterday from Crystal Paine (their marketing manager) asking if I wanted to advertise my store in their magazine or on their site and blogger. I emailed her back right away and said that I wasn't interested in advertising anywhere that promotes the Pearls. I explained that I was an advocate for gentle parenting and not baby beaters and child trainers ::::shudder::::: I hate that word in that context, train. Ick.) I told her that I also thought it was criminal and negligent to support those kind of people. And just in case, I also quoted the standard "Training Not To Touch" article. The only response I got back from Ms. Paine was that they "do not espouse nor endorse physical abuse of children.". Yeah right. They just do not get it.









What was her response?


----------



## BigYellowAndUgly (Apr 27, 2006)

Ironic name, Mrs. Paine


----------



## WhitneyVL (Feb 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Monkeyfeet*
What was her response?

Her response was in my original post, but her exact words were, "Thank you for letting me know. We do not espouse nor endorse physical abuse of children."







She is a total Pearl lover. She blathers on about how great Debi Pearl is on her own personal site, and how she's ... I can't even finish. I just can't stand the woman, and I don't agree with her beliefs period.


----------



## lovemybaby (Jun 29, 2003)

I got a free sample of the Old Schoolhouse and it had an ad in it for a new book by Debi Pearl, "Created to be His Helpmeet". At the bottom of the ad it said the Pearls have sold 500,000 copies of their notorious babywhipping book, "To Train Up a Child". Sickening. There was also an article about how the Old Schoolhouse had planned a tour in the UK and Germany and how the German part and some of the UK part had to be cancelled because of their association with the Pearls.

Besides boycotting the Old Schoolhouse you can also write reviews of the Pearls' babywhipping books "To Train Up a Child" and "No Greater Joy"
http://www.stoptherod.net/ttuac.html
http://www.stoptherod.net/NGJ.html

Here's an article about the Pearls
http://www.newsobserver.com/102/story/434403.html


----------



## jlpumkin (Oct 25, 2005)

Boy oh boy!! Just saw this thread and whipped off a quick response about the infliction of pain on children as being abusive... was I surprised by their response!!!!

Quote: What is a reasonable parent? You mean a Christian parent? Read what God's word has to say about raising children. TOS endorses what the bible has to say. This whole thing is pretty silly.

I was expecting more of a we try to represnt all views sort of defense - which isn't excusable but certainly a little less disheartening.


----------



## CharlieBrown (Jan 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lovemybaby*
Here's an article about the Pearls
http://www.newsobserver.com/102/story/434403.html

this article is so sad and graphic for a newspaper.


----------



## IdentityCrisisMama (May 12, 2003)

This was from TOS?!?! Well, no wonder.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *jlpumkin*
Quote: What is a reasonable parent? You mean a Christian parent? Read what God's word has to say about raising children. TOS endorses what the bible has to say. This whole thing is pretty silly.

But still...


----------

